# Consolidating Battery information



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

At the moment we have a whole bunch of independent threads about Lead Acid batteries which I don't think are very user friendly as is. So far we have battery 101a, Battery depth of discharge D.O.D chart, Lead Acid Batteries 101 and Deep Cycle battery Information. Surely we can work out a way to combine all these into one simple, easy to read format... Does anyone have any suggestions for a layout? Is anyone brave enough to tackle doing the combining?

By the way, as well as those we now have Battery Pack Sizing and Sizing a battery pack (written simultaneously believe it or not) which are being resolved into one atm.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Battery Information
- Summary of All
- General Information (applies to most/all)
- Details By Type

How about that?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I've mashed them all together into the one article, it may need some smoothing out. Check out Battery technology 101 - Lead Acid Batteries.


----------

